# FMA Introduction Course



## LabanB (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi All,

	An eight week introduction to the Filipino Martial Arts will begin on the 15th of May at the Temple Park Leisure Centre, in South Shields.

	The course will cover all aspects of the FMA (stick work, knife work, Panuntukan, Sikaran, Dumog) as well as a taste of the full-contact sport of Stickfighting.

	The costs are £3.00 for employed and £2.00 for UB/Students.

	Contact me now for more information:

Bill Lowery

LabanB@excite.com
07985 582 159


----------

